# pinnacle recovery pump



## workerbee (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a pinnacle recovery pump (The Pump) oil-less. Looking for parts. The gauges are bad and need replaced. 2 1/2 or 2 5/8" dia. gauges 1/4" thread. Anyone have a good place to start?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

workerbee said:


> I have a pinnacle recovery pump (The Pump) oil-less. Looking for parts. The gauges are bad and need replaced. 2 1/2 or 2 5/8" dia. gauges 1/4" thread. Anyone have a good place to start?


do a Google on hvac press gauges . You'll get plenty of hits.:thumbsup:


----------



## workerbee (Apr 6, 2010)

*pinnacle*

Just thought the original would fit better. I did find a low and high gauge online and they will work fine. Thanks.


----------

